# Raw feeders in Ontario



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

For anyone who doesnt have a supplier. I havent tried them yet, I just heard about them today, but I think I am going to give them a try. Good prices too. And, they have quail eggs 
Not sure how many of you there are on this forum, but I was messaged on facebook through Toronto raw feeders group of a supplier. Here is their site http://www.k9cuisineraw.ca/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Another supplier is Atlantis Raw Atlantis Raw | Atlantis Shiloh Shepherds

the prices at k9cuisine arent bad, they have great pricing on whole prey rabbits!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This will be my first leap out of grocery store meat, Im pretty excited. Such a money saver compared to grocery stores thats for sure. They get most of their products from small farms in london, ontario.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice find Kat, will be ordering those quail eggs!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> Nice find Kat, will be ordering those quail eggs!


Yes thats why I tried calling you earlier. They have chicken necks too! So you wont have to worry about tracking those down either :tongue:


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

And.... There's raw4dogs.ca. my friend runs the company. All good quality.

Hmm chicken necks...ill be looking into it.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

They have buffalo...I'm sold!

So how do you send payment? I put the order through and there were no instructions on how to send payment through interac...
Ok I'm bad, I ordered 70$ worth ot food.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Honestly, Im not sure. I just discovered it today. If they have a distributor in your area, they personally deliver it instead of sending it through a parcel service. Maybe they do COD? Are you from London or Toronto area?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted to buy 200lbs of whole rabbit and was quoted a price of $87.oo in shipping which isnt all that bad for 200lbs.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in toronto area....richmond hill to be exact.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

This morning I woke up to an email from the company, giving instructions on how to send payment...
And they saw on the Toronto group on fb, that I need spleen and they sent me their sale flyer!

So 1$lb for all organs! They're going to add the spleen to my order and then send me another invoice.....should be here by Monday! 
Gives me enough time to make room in the freezer lol.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We get our chicken/turkey from Hilltop - we are investigating a few local beef farmers as well.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

There is Heronview Raw in Brooklin www.heronviewrawandnatural.com

and Your Best Friend's Food in Bowmanville which is where we get the majority of our food from. Here is their last price list:

chicken frames cases,25 to 30 lbs $10.00
ground chicken $1.25 lb 
Turkeys whole $1.50 lb 
turkey necks $1.60 lb
Beef : whole pieces, ground, offal ( $1.35 lb) 
Beef neck bones $1.50 lb 
beef hearts $1.50 lb 
liver , kidney $1.00 lb 
tripe $1.25 lb ground tripe $1.50 lb
Salmon ground bone in $1.25 lb
whole herring $1.00 lb
Pork ground, whole pieces $1.50 lb 
Pork neck bones $1.25 lb
Tripe, whole pieces $1.35 lb ground $1.50 lb
lamb ground bone in $2.00 lb
rabbit, whole intact $3.50 lb, ground whole $4.00 lb

If you are looking for bulk chicken products there is King Capon in Newmarket that sells the following:

Whole Chicken Legs $1.00lb sold by the case 50-60lbs
Chicken Backs/Necks .50 cents a lb sold by the case 50-60lbs
Ground Backs/Necks .75 cents a lb sold in frozen blocks by the case 50-60lbs

You can get whole chickens, there are 10 to case but I forgot the pricing on those.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> There is Heronview Raw in Brooklin www.heronviewrawandnatural.com
> 
> and Your Best Friend's Food in Bowmanville which is where we get the majority of our food from. Here is their last price list:
> 
> ...


Hmm that place in newmarket seems good for chicken legs...


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

There is also a duck farm on the same road as King Capon (Warden Ave). They sell bags of feet, wing tips and whole ducks. I will try and find out their name and info, right now it is escaping me, lol.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys all belong to this I'm assuming.......They have many links in their database for Ontario_ CanadianRawPetSupply_


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in London and I use K9cuisine sometimes - haven't had any problems with them so far - good service!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You guys all belong to this I'm assuming.......They have many links in their database for Ontario_ CanadianRawPetSupply_


No, i dislike yahoo groups format. I may join simply to look at the database though.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> No, i dislike yahoo groups format. I may join simply to look at the database though.


Really, that's a shame..This is how our co-op is formatted, and I'd hate to have missed out on all those great things we have gotten just because I didn't like the way it looked...............


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I also find the formatting of Yahoo Groups to be frustrating and confusing. I just cant navigate them, lol.


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I despise yahoo groups too, but some of them hold such great information and resources that it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make. 
Thanks for sharing guys, I haven't started yet, but it's great to know how many options there are out there beforehand. I don't want to go the grocery store root unless I'm desperate, hehe.


----------

